# Moss Like Stuff



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

http://gallery.pethobbyist.com/index.pl ... 5&size=big

Found at nearby woods/swamp looks better in person(i am camera illeterat!)


----------



## jhupp (Feb 27, 2004)

Was it grwoing in shallow water or maybe very wet ground? It looks like _Azolla caroliniana_. This plant grows a floating aquatic, forming dense mats, which could easily survive on a wet substrate. It is very _Selaginella _like in apperance, but much more compact. It does develope the blue/purple/red color similar to _S. unicata _under strong light. It is fairly light demanding and I have had little sucsess with it in the terrarium. The plant is widely used in water gardens (probably mostly by accident) so its found in lots of wierd places.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Looks to me like it might be lichens? 

s


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Semi moist in complete shade though, it was even growing underneath bushes so it didnt get much light.


----------



## jhupp (Feb 27, 2004)

Was this near the edge of a body of water? When I said light demanding it may have come off a little missleading. I meant as far as terrarium culture goes.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Yeah, from a foot to four yards from a swamp no farther than a few yards though.


----------



## jhupp (Feb 27, 2004)

Then I will say I am almost 100% certain it is _Azolla_. It truely is a neat little plant. A close relative of the ferns. I will make suggestion though, if you want to use it and keep it on hand you should set up a small aquarium to culture it in. I do this with _Salvinia minima_, another "floating fern," and I always have a ready supply for use in water features or on a bog substrate. Good luck.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Well another thing is that it wasnt it kinda stopped within inchesof the water and none was in it, not too posetive, i am going to go back today ill get some photos of it so you can get better view.


----------



## edwardsatc (Feb 17, 2004)

I agree with Scott - appears to be lichens. I've got a pretty decent ID key for them. I'll see if I can ID it.

Donn


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

I found it just needs moist soil and will do good


----------



## Greenstar (Feb 28, 2004)

I wouldn't rule out liver wrot as an opinion either.

Danny


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Nah, its wat he said, looks like a certain liver wort though, but all the information i have got says it will do good provided moisture.

Ryan


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2004)

*plant*

it looks like a liverwort to me.


----------

